# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfing in Workum

## Gast

Hi 
ich fahre im sommer nach workum ijsselmeer. wir sind dort auf dem campingplatz "it soal", direkt am meer. wie ist dort so der spot da?

----------


## Max01

Ich war letztes jahr in der nhe von Hindeloppen und da war voll die flaute.
Es war das letze mal nach 4 jahren das ich lngere zeit in holland war. So was tue ich mir nicht noch mal an!!
Vielleicht hast du ja glck. :-)

Viel Wind! Max  ;-)

----------


## Gast

hi,
WOrkum ist igentlich ideal zum Surfen, halt immer wenn Wind da ist, liegt direkt am Ijselmeer (wie war noch grad die Schreibweise???) einigermaen groer Strand mit Wiese dahinter, das Wasser ist lange stehtief, bis zur Sandbank, die Finne lsst Gren, dann noch vielleicht 100 Meter stehtief, an langen Wochenenden wie Pfingsten und dergleichen bei guter Windvorhersage aber ein wenig zu voll, die Bedingungen sind einfach, vielleicht manchmal ein wenig kabbelig, aber mehr eine Speedpiste, hoffe das bringt dich weiter.

holger

----------


## aerial jibe

Danke Holger!!!
dass bringt mich weiter.
Dann werde ich, meine Brueder und Kumpels wohl `ne menge Spass haben. Stehtiefes Wasser mit Wind ist super um neue Tricks zu lernen. Und meine Mutter hat nicht so Schiss (wegen des stehtiefen Wassers).Ich freue mich schon auf die Surfferien. ...noch 2,5 Wochen....
windnwave jetzt aerial jibe oder einfach nur Patrick

----------

